# DP BIBLE - COMING SOON - READ THIS - CURE YOURSELF 4 EVER .



## howard (Jan 26, 2006)

.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey howard,

this is a great post, i would love to read more of this....its really interesting and lots of good advice
im suffering quite badly at the moment with dr mostly and its terrifying....
any thoughts or further advice would be greatly appreciated...

thanks

anna


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i have faith in this so much, due to a cheeky little sneak preview Howie sent me.

It's a great opportunity for old/new members to try some of the theories for themselves, Howard had great success living by his own theories and I know a lot of you will too 

Robyn

P.S Thanks Howard


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello Howard,

This is such a great post, it has made my day  
I'm really interrested in this, and yes, I do fit in quite a few categories you described...I had tough times inducing post-traumatic stress five years ago, and now they seem to strike with a delay...been DR'ed for one year and it totally sucks! Keep me informed please on further devellopements of your writing, seems there's hope at last 

Cheers to you!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I read this post again today coz it gave me a positive buzz. Im getting better ( I think ) haha, and this just spurs me on, cheers to you Howie D and you have my details I believe to keep me updated x


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks Great!

From what I read so far... And yes we have to be dedicated to beating this... it must be a full time job in itself.

Eager to hear more of what you have to say howard!

Keep us posted on the release date!

Thanks Scott


----------



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

Howard, you're gorgeous!!!
can't wait to read more of your book. Type faster!!!! Right on on everything by the way. never met someone who has Dp and is a selfcentered singleminded uncaring fool. best bunch of people you could hope to meet


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Howard,

You go for it!This is what us DPD sufferers need, something that they can understand and relate to.Something that will take away the fear of it all. I am also on your list to receive the DP Bible...look forward to it!

Wish u loads of inspiration and insight.

Cyber A


----------



## Georgi (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Howard, sounds great any tips or advice you can share with me now only cause Im about to give birth and my DP is bad! 
Once your books complete Ill for sure be wanting a copy.

Thanks


----------



## usedtobe (Sep 8, 2007)

When you described yourself, you described me. Especially the social interactions. I used to be (hence my name) so outgoing, popular, sociable, and could talk with just about anyone. Now I just feel as if I come across as strange and/or boring. This frustrates me because I know I am not. I know deep down this isn't me.

I would love to read this Bible you are creating.


----------



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you for starting this thread. Even when I feel "normal," I've always felt different from other people. I don't think I can describe it any better than that. I've always felt that whatever advice applies to most people won't work for me. I read stories of other people who have suffered, and while none is exactly 100% like mine (because we're all a little different), I see common parts. I do get a little nervous seeing the awful places that some people's DP has taken them -- I don't want to get dragged down that far. But it also gives me some hope, too... I try to think, "so-and-so was down even further than I was, and he/she has managed to get through it." A lot of what you said rang true with me... that creative types and analytical people and people who really take things internally and overthink them are prone to this... that's exactly what I'm like. Occasionally I've had the arrogant thought that maybe I'm too smart for my emotions to handle. I'm no genius, but I figure that people who aren't very intelligent can't possibly think the kind of big, existential thoughts that I do, or that other DP/DR sufferers seem to do. I've always, always been a deep thinker, always been very dramatic (hence why I was a theatre major in college). When the DP/DR hit, I thought, "My whole life has been building to this, everything I've done is a symptom of my insanity." It never occurred to me that maybe the DP/DR is just the *result* of so many years of just plain overthinking things. It's a comfort knowing that there are other people like me who analyze too much, who feel too much. I'm a sensitive, emotional person. I'm always going to be that way. I just pray now that the therapy and meds will help me control it.

So when is this book coming out?


----------

